# applying rhinestones



## denab

Hey Everybody,

Some of my t-shirt designs are going to have a few rhinestones on them. I was wondering if anyone has a great way of applying rhinestones so they don't fall off after washing. If anyone has experience with this I would love to hear from you. Also any ideas on where to purchase rhinestones. God I love this site!!! Thanks to everybody


----------



## Juan00

I've been thinking about dabbling with rhinestones as well. I haven't done it yet, but I'm curious to see what anyone has done.


----------



## denab

Hey I see your from Fresno, I'm from Clovis..what a small world..


----------



## Fluid

I believe you can purchase a tool that clamps them on. Not exactly sure . Something along the lines of a button maker or stapler type deal.

Might be possible to find this at Michaels.
Crystal Innovations™ Bejeweler® Crystal Fire™

I wouldn't use this for major production yet it may help.
A google search should get you some results as well.


----------



## denab

Thanks I appreciate all the help!


----------



## Juan00

denab said:


> Hey I see your from Fresno, I'm from Clovis..what a small world..


Clovis? I like Clovis. Our new children'st store is actually in Fresno, but I actually live in Madera Ranchos. Anyhow, do you have a print shop?


----------



## lifestar

denab said:


> Hey Everybody,
> 
> Some of my t-shirt designs are going to have a few rhinestones on them. I was wondering if anyone has a great way of applying rhinestones so they don't fall off after washing. If anyone has experience with this I would love to hear from you. Also any ideas on where to purchase rhinestones. God I love this site!!! Thanks to everybody


Use hot fix rhinestones / crystals- they have adhesive pre-fixed to the back of the crystal and they only need heat to set to the material. You can apply them with a household iron or use a hot fix wand if you will need to apply each crystal one at a time. Swarovski crystals have the best adhesive for the washing machine. For the hot fix wand- "Kandi's Professional" applicator is pretty good. You can find them on Ebay sometimes or do a google search. Would not buy directly from the Kandi manufacturer- crystals nor the applicator though.


----------



## Fluid

I knew someone would chime in with better info 
saved the post for future reference


----------



## paulo

The rhinestones can be applied using adhesives, Ive seen the higher end shirts use rhinestones with mounts behind the shirt


----------



## americanrose2

Dena,
I find the Swarovski hot fix crystals are the best. For application you should use a heat press machine with a swing arm. You can regulate the temperature and pressure needed. I draw out my designs and then reverse the pattern. You then lay a transfer sheet over it and apply the crystals. The transfer sheet has the right amount of adhesive to hold the crystals until u press. Turn over the sheet, lay on the item to be heat pressed. Apply the heat and voila! finished. I've not had any problems with crystals falling off. I do heat press twice...first right side out and then turn the item inside out. Works great even on items like denim jackets. Hope this helps u some.


----------



## Newwithshirts

What temperature and pressure level do you use when applying these hot fix with your heat press machine? I am new to the business and don't want to mess this up.


----------



## americanrose2

My heat press has a thermometer heat gauge. I set it at 325 degrees and press for 15 seconds....then turn the item inside out and repress another 15 seconds. This would be for 100% cotton pre-shrunk rib knit shirts. I find that higher temps aren't necessary and if you press for more than 15 seconds the press will leave a heat mark on the darker fabrics. For heavier items like denim I press the 15 seconds but longer inside out....15-20 seconds.


----------



## DAGuide

americanrose2 said:


> ...then turn the item inside out and repress another 15 seconds.


This is what I think keeps the rhinestones on larger. The heat can go through the fabric a lot easier than the stone material. Just seems to do a better job sealing the adhesive to the shirt. It does take a little longer to do this extra step, but it is well worth it in my opinion.


----------



## americanrose2

Exactly! And of course, always remember when the item is inside out to place a sheet of teflon between the shirt and the heat source so that the glue does not ruin your machine.


----------



## Newwithshirts

thank you for the timely responses, I wasn't expecting that. I have been searching for the best prices on hotfix Swavorski crystals. Does anyone have a vendor in paticular that they have experienced great success for price and quality?


----------



## Sherri

try dazzeling designs. vs rhinestones has great pre made designs

sherri


----------



## mariehutch

lifestar said:


> Use hot fix rhinestones / crystals- they have adhesive pre-fixed to the back of the crystal and they only need heat to set to the material. You can apply them with a household iron or use a hot fix wand if you will need to apply each crystal one at a time. Swarovski crystals have the best adhesive for the washing machine. For the hot fix wand- "Kandi's Professional" applicator is pretty good. You can find them on Ebay sometimes or do a google search. Would not buy directly from the Kandi manufacturer- crystals nor the applicator though.


Hi, I have purchased my rhinestones from appliques.com-They have a huge selection although it does take awhile to go thru the process viewing thier online catalog it is worth your time. Also handle nice line of clothing . I apply the stones with my heat press. You will have to ask them about seconds and pressure.


----------



## charles95405

There are two machines out there specifically for rhinestone design and application.
1st is the Roland EGX350 which is used to design custom rhinestone designs or templates and since it is an engraver, you can do engraving on wood, plastic..any flat material up to about 1.5 inches. Does great job..downsize is that it is pricey at around 5K
2nd is an ultrasonic, vacuum system. This unit is about the size of a shoebox and the rhinestones are attached by touching the stone with the vacuum wand, pushing a button that starts the ultrasonic unit which then activates the hotfix adhesive to the garment or object. You can do most flat surfaces.. runs about $1299 to $1800 for same machine.

I will be using both units within a week or so...and will let you know how they work in the real world


----------



## Progeny

I use a heat press for large designs but have found a soldering iron is good for single/few stones. You only have to touch the top of the stone for about 5-6 seconds and you can see the glue melt. DON'T touch the fabric though it will burn!


----------



## stuffnthingz

I add rhinestones to garments and hats. I buy from Dazzling Designs. I use a heat press at 350 for 10 secs or afix them one at a time using a "bejeweler" wand. The wand is time consuming but I think a bit safer than a soldering iron as I have not ruined any garments with the wand... yet. You can find them at craft stores for $10 to $20. Dazzling Designs will sell you loose stones, or will create transfers from your artwork. They also have decent wholesale apparel prices with low cost application fees if you want them to afix the transfer for you.


----------



## traceyj626

I have used The Rhinestone Guy. They are great to work with and walked me through setting my own designs. Also, they have pre-set a couple of larger orders for me. I am planning on getting more into the rhinestones with my designs.


----------



## Newwithshirts

I have to share my success from what I learned on this forum. As a dance mom, I have spent hours "stoning" tshirts and such. I have used both the bejeweler with hotfix and hand gluing individual stones. Today, I stoned my first shirt using hot fix and my heat press with suggestions from this forum. 

All I can say is WOW! Less than two minutes from placement to fold. It is great. Now if I can find a reasonable wholesaler for hotfix stones, I will be in business.


----------



## charles95405

Wish me luck...I just bought the roland engraver to do custom rhinestone designs and templates...all I have to do now is learn!!...think I might have to go back to school!... I set the machine..all 75 lbs of it on the work table and for two weeks it just looked at me!!....oh well maybe soon...

For my own stone setting on irregular shaped objects I have a hotfix vacuum machine...Maybe some saw it at ISS..

Has anyone else used either machine??? thoughts???


----------



## Deivid

I shouldn't have read this thread at all. Now I'm interested in these too! 

Do any of those afore-mentioned companies make custom rhinestone appliques? If so, what sort of minimums do they generally have?


----------



## shane

americanrose2 said:


> Exactly! And of course, always remember when the item is inside out to place a sheet of teflon between the shirt and the heat source so that the glue does not ruin your machine.


hi susan
i have some problems with rhinestones falling from my shirts after washing. i saw your post and i think i should try your process cause i do it differently. after your first press you turn the shirt inside out and then repress? do you let it cool before repressing it or repress immediately? 
thanks


----------



## stuffnthingz

Dazzling Designs wholesale quantities start at 25, with about a 50% drop from retail, then in larger increments you see slight reduction in the 25 pricing.

Also, I have never lost a stone off of a shirt, but have lost stones on my caps. But now I have a cap heat press which should apply the stones better then using the wand. I press on 350 for 10 secs, remove the transfer paper and press again for 10 secs.


----------



## msmikki

charles95405 said:


> Wish me luck...I just bought the roland engraver to do custom rhinestone designs and templates...all I have to do now is learn!!...think I might have to go back to school!... I set the machine..all 75 lbs of it on the work table and for two weeks it just looked at me!!....oh well maybe soon...
> 
> For my own stone setting on irregular shaped objects I have a hotfix vacuum machine...Maybe some saw it at ISS..
> 
> Has anyone else used either machine??? thoughts???


Hi there. For, rhinestones, I too use a vaccum machine to manually set the stones on transfer paper and then apply the design using a heat press.

I would love to hear your results with the Roland engraver especially since it has multiple functions


----------



## charles95405

Michelle...The hot fix vacuum that I use picks up the stone and you set it directly on the garment, activate the ultrasonic button and the vibration fixes the stone...easy..but I use this only to do items I can't press..like tennis shoes, thongs (for the feet!) and such..

As to the Roland machine, it works well. One word ..when you buy it, it does not come with the cutting tool you need for rhinestones. That cutter is a par-125-0.060 cutter. Roland support has a great 7 paper set up instructions from this tool..I was swimning around confused until I got that. I think that is their doc 000038.

As to the actual operation, I have just used it to cut templates for the stones so far. I have not tried the other applications yet. I did find out that this machine can to ADA approved signage and I was not aware there were special specs for this. But after cutting the templates, it is easy to rack the stones in and affix the carrier sheet. After a few false starts, I am happy with it. One word of caution, it seems that all stones are not created equal..I thought I ordered 2mm to practice with...got 2.5mm so when I cut a template with 2mm, the stones would not fit....I did not discover this until I used a caliper to measure them!..

I will let the forum know about the other applications after I return from a couple days training in Okla City in mid April..


----------



## Buechee

lifestar said:


> Use hot fix rhinestones / crystals- they have adhesive pre-fixed to the back of the crystal and they only need heat to set to the material. You can apply them with a household iron or use a hot fix wand if you will need to apply each crystal one at a time. Swarovski crystals have the best adhesive for the washing machine. For the hot fix wand- "Kandi's Professional" applicator is pretty good. You can find them on Ebay sometimes or do a google search. Would not buy directly from the Kandi manufacturer- crystals nor the applicator though.


 
I would have to agree with this one here. I have had the best results with the Swarovskis, they last a long time. I've had cheaper ones come off in the first wash.

Now I use my press to put them on. I just place them in the spot I want them in, place the teflon sheet over them and press. If it is a hard spot to press, I use a stone setter from Kandi. It works nice, just takes a long time.


----------



## msmikki

charles95405 said:


> Michelle...The hot fix vacuum that I use picks up the stone and you set it directly on the garment, activate the ultrasonic button and the vibration fixes the stone...easy..but I use this only to do items I can't press..like tennis shoes, thongs (for the feet!) and such..
> 
> As to the Roland machine, it works well. One word ..when you buy it, it does not come with the cutting tool you need for rhinestones. That cutter is a par-125-0.060 cutter. Roland support has a great 7 paper set up instructions from this tool..I was swimning around confused until I got that. I think that is their doc 000038.
> 
> As to the actual operation, I have just used it to cut templates for the stones so far. I have not tried the other applications yet. I did find out that this machine can to ADA approved signage and I was not aware there were special specs for this. But after cutting the templates, it is easy to rack the stones in and affix the carrier sheet. After a few false starts, I am happy with it. One word of caution, it seems that all stones are not created equal..I thought I ordered 2mm to practice with...got 2.5mm so when I cut a template with 2mm, the stones would not fit....I did not discover this until I used a caliper to measure them!..
> 
> I will let the forum know about the other applications after I return from a couple days training in Okla City in mid April..


Thanks for the detailed review of the Roland Engraver ! But now you DEFINATELY have my curiosity peaked. And.....I am having a hard time visualizing what you mean by "racked' the stones in. 

Let me see if I have this right.... 

So, are you using the machine to cut the holes in a template (would be curious to know what material and thickness you are using for the template..mylar...cardboard ect) where the rhinestones should be placed then "racking" loose stones over the template so that they go into the holes you have cut. Then you are laying the transfer material (carrier sheet) on top of the placed stones to complete the transfer? 

Hmmm....how do you make sure the stones face in the desired direction after racking which I asuume is face up, in this case, since you are laying the carrier sheet on top....


----------



## charles95405

Michelle.....come on in the water is fine!!...okay let me explain a bit better.... I use the plastic material that you see used to make signs like 'restroom'..'exit'...etc..normally blue with white inner core so when cut the white shows in the material in the shape cut. the material I use is 2mm thick and I cut 1mm. The cutter bit in the machine cuts the circle for the stones 1mm deep. Once the design is finished, the stones can be just poured over the template...better use a box or you will have stones all over the floor...Since the hotfix stones are flat on the bottom and rounded top...when you pushed the stones over the designs, they will fall into the hole if they are right side up..if they on top down, they will just be pushed over the hole. I use one of the small, felt like, paint applicators found at most hardware stores..as you move the stones around, they will fall into the design. This does not take long at all.

Have I confused you???? The EGX 350 is a 2nd generation machine...the EXG300 was the first. Not sure of the difference except the 350 comes with software that is so so so much easier than what came with the 300. 

For those interested, I think you will find them shown at most ISS shows and NBM shows. Don't look too closely or you too will be hooked!

I think there are three markets for this......one is to do rhinestone designs of your own to sell. 2nd to do custom designs for other vendors and last to do the templates for those who what to sell their own designs and by having a template, they need not stock their designs until they have the order..


----------



## msmikki

Ahhhhhh what you described is basically what I had in my mind  Thank for the detailed description though!!!! I am wondering if I can use my vinly cutter to simulate this...I am surely going to try! Regardless, I will definately be checking out the Roland engraver as well! Thanks again!


----------



## charles95405

For those interested... I found this video on youtube that shows the software setup ...but not the actual stones being set in...link is
YouTube - EngraveStudio Rhinestone Workflow


----------



## st258

Dalcoathletic.com sells what looks like, iron-on crystals and inexpensive application equipment. I have not used them, but I plan to in the future.
worker bee


----------



## Girlzndollz

Hi everyone,

Can you apply these rhinestones over top of a shirt that has an inkjet heat transfer applied to it, to embellish the transfer? If you can, can someone suggest which brand stones worked best? Thanks alot.


----------



## st258

Dalcoathletics email address is [email protected] Ask them. I do not know.
Smith


----------



## LittleDogy

charles95405 said:


> the material I use is 2mm thick and I cut 1mm. The cutter bit in the machine cuts the circle for the stones 1mm deep.


I'll only have about 10 rhinestone designs and I wish to have 10 templates for this purpose.

#1. Who can I contract to make me the 10 templates? 

#.2 Maybe I can just make my own templates without the Roland? I'm sure I can figure out a way to bust out a template.....somehow? 

And How did you know 1mm was the ticket? Where is Rhinestone Template School? lol : )


----------



## earl

LittleDogy said:


> I'll only have about 10 rhinestone designs and I wish to have 10 templates for this purpose.
> 
> #1. Who can I contract to make me the 10 templates?
> 
> #.2 Maybe I can just make my own templates without the Roland? I'm sure I can figure out a way to bust out a template.....somehow?
> 
> And How did you know 1mm was the ticket? Where is Rhinestone Template School? lol : )


charles can do your templates for you. 

regards earl


----------



## st258

My expertise about this subject ended with the email address to Dalco Athletic. Would a template be cutting some vivac material with a die cutter and using the cutout, or do I have this messed up? Or is template more of a science than than trying to make do with what I have, even as now, I have no rhinestones to rhinestone anything with.
Smith


----------



## beckie

I have been doing my own rhinestone designs since the fall. I purchase the hot fix rhinestones from ThreadArt. They also have the paper that you can design your own design. I usually print my design from my printer, then the design paper under the rhinestone paper. After you place all your rhinestones on - you place the tacky clear adhesive paper over the rhinestones. I do purchase pre-fabbed rhinestone patterns as well, but I like to come up with my own designs as well. Threadart.com is the website. Hope I haven't totally confused you! Hope this helps.


----------



## stuffnthingz

Kellie,
Sorry for the late reply I had two weekend vending events. And, what I did most was apply rhinestones by hand over the top of heat transfers, both laser and JPSS applied. There are no issues at all in doing this. I use Swarovski but I am sure Korean will work. I have even applied metallic rhinestuds to Pro World transfers with great results. I have yet to lose a stone or have someone complain about the quality after washing.


----------



## Girlzndollz

Thanks so much, TM, that's awesome news. I'm looking at stepping things up with rhinestones and pearlized paints on the heat transfers. Thanks for the good news. I guess I would get one of the wands mentioned here. Is that how you did it? Thanks again.


----------



## KirstWhite

I've been buying Swarovski crystals from E.H. Ashley in Rhode Island for about 8 years. They are prompt, great to work with and since they're a direct distributor you'll find the best prices as long as you are wanting to buy in bulk.


----------



## meyerlanski

I am very interested in adding some stones to my desings on t-shirt. I have read this thread and am a little unclear about the steps involved for setting 1 individual stone on t-shirts..

Do I heat press first and then use something like bejewler after that? Basically I'm looking for the best way to keep the stones stick to the shirt even after MANY washes. I obviously want the final product to be long lasting and durable.

Another question I have is: for those using heat press, won't the crystal/stone permanently 'indent' the heat press plate? How do you know how much pressure to apply? I have a clamp style heat press.

Thank you all in advance!


----------



## sjidohair

hey guys,
I am gonna post a tuitoral, with pics every step of the way i should have t finished by the end of next week..
i have ok'd this with rodney, 
I will show you how to do it without anything other than a printer hotfix rhinestones and a tweezer as well as your heat press.
so order some rhinestones and get some tees ready,,
there are other ways, with the machines that are great,, i do own a hotfix tool , but Iprefer to hand set them like this i can get a design done in 5-15 minutes depending on the design.
Mine have stayed on and have not lost a stone in wash yet,,
Your cost will depend on the stones you buy, and that will also determine the cost of the tee sweatshirt, jeans when done.
so hang on I am getting it Ready,,
Sandy Jo


----------



## sjidohair

Girlzndollz said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Can you apply these rhinestones over top of a shirt that has an inkjet heat transfer applied to it, to embellish the transfer? If you can, can someone suggest which brand stones worked best? Thanks alot.


Kelly,I have applied over a transfer, pm when i get home tonight i will give you where i buy my stones and sticky paper. go buy stones and get ready , for my instuctions on rhinestone transfer
Sandy Jo


----------



## stuffnthingz

Here is my tutorial that talks about using a bejeweler, it is very specific to horse show people, but it might give you some tips to consider when making apparel to sell. I cant wait to see Monkey's tutorial you can ignore the buy now button since it goes to my stones I sell in small quantities and limited colors for horse people, you will want to pursue a wholesale rhinestone provider...

Adding rhinestones to your casual and horse show apparel


----------



## Girlzndollz

Thank you TM and Sandy Jo, I really appreciate all the info/lessons on rhinestones, this is truly awesome, thank you SO much for sharing. Love your work, and it's great to have instructions from real users like this. You guys Rock!  Best regards, Kelly


----------



## st258

Thanks for the information.


----------



## RedBliss

Can you give me some advice/help in trying to find tech support on using the Engrave Studio...I'm at my wit's end and I need help ASAP. Thanks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DTFuqua

sjidohair said:


> hey guys,
> I am gonna post a tuitoral, with pics every step of the way i should have t finished by the end of next week..
> i have ok'd this with rodney,
> I will show you how to do it without anything other than a printer hotfix rhinestones and a tweezer as well as your heat press.
> so order some rhinestones and get some tees ready,,
> there are other ways, with the machines that are great,, i do own a hotfix tool , but Iprefer to hand set them like this i can get a design done in 5-15 minutes depending on the design.
> Mine have stayed on and have not lost a stone in wash yet,,
> Your cost will depend on the stones you buy, and that will also determine the cost of the tee sweatshirt, jeans when done.
> so hang on I am getting it Ready,,
> Sandy Jo


Did you ever do the tutorial? I know and am looking to read again the horse one but I haven't ever gotten too much learning on anything yet so the more the better.


----------



## sjidohair

OH YEAHHHHH
*Lesson for making a Rhinestone Transfer #1* 
*Lesson for Rhinestone Transfer #2* 
Have fun, and let us know if you need any help at all...
Sandy Jo


----------



## dcurtisroland

RedBliss said:


> Can you give me some advice/help in trying to find tech support on using the Engrave Studio...I'm at my wit's end and I need help ASAP. Thanks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


The basics of the workflow can be found here:
Creating R-Wear Custom Rhinestone Apparel - Roland Video Workshop 
a more specific software tutorial can be found here:
YouTube - RolandASDVideos's Channel

-Dana


----------



## Kleverrr1

Hi,
This is the instuction for doing it with corel then importing it. 

Hope this helps

[media]http://www.rolanddga.com/rnet30/files/support/rasd-sb00034.pdf[/media]


----------



## RedBliss

thanks for the info....I'm wondering if you have any idea how to get the stones closer to each other...in other words, is there a "standard chart" to start off with to know where to start w/the placing of each stone? Thsi whole millimeter thing completely throws me off & takes too much time to figure out. Thanks!!!


----------



## sjidohair

Red bliss, 
I dont use a pattern,, I free hand over patterns,, go to the tutuorials listed above #1 and see that the letters are just that mirrored,, that way i can be way more creative,,. and watch as it is forming and make adjustments,,


----------



## Progeny

I did this last night for my 6 year old son, he loves it.

There are a few minor mistakes, I pressed too hot and too hard I think because some glue got squeezed out on a few stones. It was the first attempt so I was happy with it but will do another perfect one!

Lee


----------



## sjidohair

Awesome,,, that is the love of rhinestones,, you may see the mistakes but others cant,,
as far as pressing make sure and adjust your pressure for the hoodie, i loosen the pressure 1 and 1/2 turns on my knob,, i mark my pressure knob above and below with a perm black or red marker,, so i can calculate, how much i have gone up or down, and then get it back again,,
the marks really help, and make sure and slip the teflon on parchment paper inside, incase some of the glue is sticking to the inside, of tees.. and hit it with heat,, inside out,, to set glue from the underside...
awesome work,, 
get ready for Rhinestone Transfer Lesson #3 Chris and I are working on it as we speak,, and we will need all you guys help, in it.. once posted...
We should have it posted, Monday night


----------



## DTFuqua

Got to love Chris. Very helpful with setting up the order, very quick, and also generous. Thankyou Chris.


----------



## jimmyscheib

Try the "Rhinestone Guy' in Santa Ana, Ca..Very inexpensive.


----------



## DTFuqua

jimmyscheib said:


> Try the "Rhinestone Guy' in Santa Ana, Ca..Very inexpensive.


I probably will. These 3,4&5 MM rhinestones are small and I think I'll want some larger ones after I get accustomed to working with them. This was/is just a trial run to see if I/we can actualy do somethimg more than put names on with the bling. But that being said, Chris's stones were REALLY cheep and look good too.


----------



## sjidohair

Terry,Chris, can proble get you whatever size you need,, Just ask,,
if I can be of any help,, ask


----------



## DTFuqua

As Chris was so helpful this time AND his products are soooooo cheep, of course I'll check him out first when we are ready for more. There are gonna be sizes and shapes that I will want someday (soon hopefully) and didn't see a very large selection at his web store. What he has that I can use, I will buy from Chris. His shipping speed and going the extra distance to make the transaction a pleasant experience is worth repeat patronage by myself and anyone else IMHO. Then you add the savings and extras, its a nobrainer. One thing I do feel I owe myself is to sample the swarskey stones while I'm in the learning phase. That is the primary reason,as well as the larger and different shaped stones, that I feel I will probably give "the rhinestone guy " at least one try.


----------



## blingqueen

What is Chris website?


----------



## sjidohair

terry, 
Yes sample around, When i want something I dont see on the site I ask Chris,and he usally has it,just ask him.
I have sampled 12 other poeples stones, and shapes,,
I use the swarski only on myself , as i cant afford to put 750 stones on a t-shirt and sell it .


----------



## Kleverrr1

Hi Sandy Jo , Terry,
I really don't know how to respond to these comments without crossing the self promotion rules, but let me try. Terry the stones from hypnotik are high quality at a great price. I'm sure there are plenty of other companies out there, I know I use to buy from them. I know the selections are small now and if any of my customers need something I don't have, please feel free to go some where that does offer it. That's what the way this bussiness is and I understand. No love lost when you return you get the same great service and price.

Can you imagine if I did have all sizes and styles of stones mixed with all those transfer WOW.......
Rhinsestone Super Store.... hmmmmmmmm

If I crossed the self promotion line please edit my comments


----------



## DTFuqua

Rhinsestone Super Store.... hmmmmmmmm
Is that a thought or a plan? Hopefully I will get things moving and will be knocking on the door (again) soon.
Susan. Chris is KLEVERRR and the link below his signature is his web site. You will love the prices and the stones are pretty.


----------



## Girlzndollz

Progeny said:


> I did this last night for my 6 year old son, he loves it.
> 
> There are a few minor mistakes, I pressed too hot and too hard I think because some glue got squeezed out on a few stones. It was the first attempt so I was happy with it but will do another perfect one!
> 
> Lee


 
Wow, Lee, that is awesome! Thanks for sharing.

Is that made entirely of stones and colored stones? Also, if you don't mind sharing this info, how much would you say you have invested in cost for the stones to make that? What blank did you use for the hoodie? 

Thanks alot! Again, really nice job!


----------



## Progeny

Hi Kelly, thanks, I'm glad you like it.

The blank was from a company called AWDiS which stands for All We Do Is Hoodies. They are good quality and not too expensive.

It's all stones and I would say they cost about £5.00 ($7-$9). We pay a lot more for stuff over here, but something like this handmade will get a good price. I'm doing a hoodie for a customer with his tattoo on in stones/studs that I'm charging £60 for. I could get more i suppose because it's a one off, but some of the design will be in silver vinyl as well so not as many stones. and not as much time.

Lee


----------



## Girlzndollz

Wow, nice!!! Thanks for sharing that info, Lee. I really appreciate it and best regards. 

Best of luck with these products, sounds really promising and profitable.


----------



## steeltrisha

Where do you get the pre-fabbed rhinestone patterns?


----------



## Progeny

Where are you Trisha?

Just do a search for rhinestone transfers on google or look at Chris's site for example (KLEVERRR1), it's a few posts back.


----------



## RoccoDaisy

Does anyone know if you can press hotfix rhinestones on top of a transfer you have already pressed onto a tshirt? I use pigment inks on transfer paper to heatpress onto shirts

Thanks for any tips


----------



## Eview1

stones need a porous surface to glue to I am pretty sure


----------

